# 2013 Burton AK Jackets



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

I know there's a thread about 2013 boards, but when is 2013 outerwear typically released? I wanted to get a Burton AK jacket this season, but didn't get around to it soon enough and now they're pretty much sold out in every color.

Are these not usually available until Sept/Oct?


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Thread is relevant to my interests. I either want a nice AK shell or a North Face shell, solid color with accents.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

id like to know too. Even though I found the AK jacket I wanted, i want to get the first choice of AK layers, pants etc


----------



## hoonu (Nov 29, 2011)

Count me in as well. I missed out on the Smurf Plaid Measurement Stagger Jacket but was able to score some True Black Stagger Pants on sale at Sport Chalet for $192. I'm desperately trying to find a worthy jacket for the pants but can't find shit in a Medium. I can find a True Black Stagger jacket but Black/Black is too much. I'm considering the Grayeen but I don't know how that'll look with the black pants.

Ugh.... should have pulled the trigger sooner...


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

as soon as I saw the sale on the AK cyclic jacket in afterburn (bright orange) on dogfunk, i kopped. stoked about that.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

^^^ thanks...that helps.


----------



## hoonu (Nov 29, 2011)

From what I can tell, some shops were advertising the 2012 AK line in June of last year. If that's the case, it would seem like we are only a few months away. Might be worth waiting for the next gen instead of settling for a color I'm not crazy about.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I cant speak on about jackets specifically but I saw a bought some 2013 AK stuff at a sample sale yesterday. He is a pic of a down jacket i bought. If next year's down jackets mimic the color styles of the jackets like this did this year this will give you an idea. I saw a light blue (did care for) dark blue (very cool) red and this olive color.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

pow cuffs are improved.

Stagger material, burly but light...

I want to see scan's


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

This should pretty much answer the thread tittle. I was allowed to go to the section next seasons AK stuff to have a look and buy what I wanted. Since I already have 2 new pairs of AK pants, and a new AK jacket I was more interested in seeing stuff then buying, but I picked up a pair of pants just for the cool factor and price. I wont share what I paid but compared to retail it was stupid cheap. Ill apologize for the shitty pictures, but I wasnt 100% sure if I was allowed to take pics, but thought it was ok since I was allowed to buy what i wanted. 

Hover Pants on the Left and Cyclic pants on the right. I loved the hover color, but the blue would have looked like ass next to the dark blue on the zippers on my AK jacket. I wanted it to match and buy them, but just couldnt. The ones on the right I bought and show good examples of a lot of the colors being used (not all the colors) in next years AK line.









close up of the cyclic. Since i bought these ones i could probably take a better picture now they are at home if someone really wants me to.









close up of the Hover pant zipper. Looks like ALL the zippers have gone to this style. Personally I prefer the current year's better, but they changed because they were "too stiff and hard to open and shut".



















Jacket colors 

























Looks like a crap load of windbreakers will be out next year in the AK line









Pink on Army Green?


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

love the color of the first pic


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

Sassicaia, on the cyclic pants you purchased, are the back of the cuffs reinforced? Picked up some hover pants this year and they got cut up quite a bit with minimal use.

I realize its not a big deal, but after having to sell a kidney to buy them, it sucks to see them deteriorate that quickly. I can't imagine what they will like in a couple years.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

there is no re enforcement on the back of the leg. The only design change I have noticed is the zipper, and they appear to be slightly more baggy in the legs.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Is the quality increase significant between the normal burton gore-tex line and the AK gore-tex line? I know AK is their pinnacle...but I cant seem to see any extra features...unless the nylon shell is completely different.

Example: Burton Grill Gore-tex pant (2L construction) vs. the AK Stagger Gore-tex 2L. They're both 2 layer material with gore-tex...fit is similar. AK model retails for $70 more than the grill if im not mistaken.

Just asking for feedback based on what ppl have experienced in their use. I've never used any Burton products so im just curious.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

There are different levels of goretex. I cant speak to what the non AK uses, but the AK uses the top goretex which is Pro shell.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

BTW...if anyone wants the pants I bought I just posted them for sale. I ended up picking up a bunch of stuff today while in whistler and im looking at my 6 paits of pants thinking a pair needs to go, and I want to get them into the hands of someone who will get more use out of them then me.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...975-fs-2013-yes-next-years-ak.html#post498854


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Sassicaia said:


> There are different levels of goretex. I cant speak to what the non AK uses, but the AK uses the top goretex which is Pro shell.


Correct me if I'm wrong but proshell is 3L gore tex, performance shell is 2L gore tex. there are some AK models that are 2L...

Is there a significant difference between 2L gore between ak and non-ak? Anyone whose experienced both can they tell a difference? Both have burton lifetime warranty too


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Not much, but at least its something.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I got my hands on a complete Burton Soft Goods dealer workbook for all of 2013 clothing etc. It has every product being launched next year in the format similar to above. I can scan some pages if there is interest for something specific.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sassicaia said:


> I got my hands on a complete Burton Soft Goods dealer workbook for all of 2013 clothing etc. It has every product being launched next year in the format similar to above. I can scan some pages if there is interest for something specific.


Sassicaia, could you please do a few close-ups of Hover, Stagger & Cyclic range? Cheers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

as requested:

Also its good to see that the AK line will also include Marino base layer pants and tops.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

one more


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

looks like all the burton stuff for 2013 is now on the burton site.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Confirmed...the "new" zippers look like ass this year on the Burton AK line. I saw a shit load today in person and they simply look like a step back in the "high end" look IMO...and lets face it my opinion is the only one that REALLY matters.

The colors arent as good as least year either...the best of the bunch is the greyish one below. It has a nice sort of cotton feel to the fingers.


AK 2L Stagger Snowboard Jacket | Burton Snowboards

AK base layers on the other hand are a big improvment over last year being that they are marino.


----------

